# Wolf Spider Egg Sac



## BlackCat (Sep 12, 2009)

So, as I posted in another thread, I saw this spider crawling across my floor and instead of killing it, I grew a soft spot for spiders since owning my T's and decided to catch it (Does that make it "captive caught"? lol). It was ID'd as being a type of wolf spider.

As it turns out this spider....







.. was gravid!

Anyways, I've been feeding her crickets and keeping the jar she is in humid, added coco fluff. 

From this forum I know that shining a light through the sac and seeing yellow is a good indicator that the sac is a good one (right?) and I know from several sources through Google that she will end up carrying her spiderlings on her abdomen, which I would love to see her do as opposed to taking the sac away from her, plus, she knows what to do WAY better than I do!

What I don't know is.. ANYTHING at all about egg sacs and care of spiderlings from such an early stage?? Will wolf spiders cannibalize or can they live communally with mom?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I would love to witness this awesome natural event, and see her produce a successful sac. I feel so lucky to have this opportunity, and at the same time sad that I (and most people for that matter) would have just squished this spider under a shoe and not thought twice about it. My perspective on these creatures is definitely changing for the better. Thanks!


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Sep 12, 2009)

I wouldn't really be too concerned about cannibalism.  I've never noticed slings eating each other while on mom's back.  As for living with mom...once they start wandering off mommy's butt for days on end(they will wander off then go back on as they grow older) then I'd start separating them from her.

I remember when my wolf spider laid an egg sac for the first time.  I was all happy just like you!  Then I went outside and found some other wolves with eggsacs, and noticed they were all at least double the size of my Wolfie's eggsac.  I'll never find out if that sac or any of the ones she laid after were fertile, because she always got hungry and ate them, even when she had a plump abdomen.


----------



## Widowman10 (Sep 15, 2009)

BlackCat said:


> Anyways, I've been feeding her crickets and keeping the jar she is in humid, added coco fluff.
> 
> From this forum I know that shining a light through the sac and seeing yellow is a good indicator that the sac is a good one (right?) and I know from several sources through Google that she will end up carrying her spiderlings on her abdomen, which I would love to see her do as opposed to taking the sac away from her, plus, she knows what to do WAY better than I do!
> 
> What I don't know is.. ANYTHING at all about egg sacs and care of spiderlings from such an early stage?? Will wolf spiders cannibalize or can they live communally with mom?


yeah, keep up the feeding, and keep stressful things to a minimum. hopefully this will discourage her from eating the sac. the light works well with tarantulas, not so much wolves IME. widow sacs will darken as the babies molt and get bigger. wolf spiders are not communal, but will not eat each other while on mom's back. once they start coming off (as mentioned earlier), that is the time to separate them. good job and i hope everything goes well!


----------



## BlackCat (Oct 3, 2009)

*The Spiderlings Have Arrived!*

Like I had hoped, the sac was good and the spiderlings finally crawled out onto Mom's abdomen!


----------



## spider pest (Oct 3, 2009)

Whoa! Nice color!


----------



## BlackCat (Oct 3, 2009)

Was able to get a better photo since she crawled out on top of her leaf (not as much glare from the plastic she dug out lol.)






Full size image: http://www.flickr.com/photos/38025524@N08/3977850449/sizes/o/


I'm so glad I decided to catch her to witness this. So awesome to see! =)


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice pics blackcat, the babies look great!


----------



## BlackCat (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks! =) btw, I'll post them for sale or trade at some point when they're ready. If anyone wants some let me know and I'll take note beforehand.


----------

